# australia job recession news..



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Job demand at recession levels: ANZ survey | The Australian


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Job demand at recession levels: ANZ survey | The Australian


Hi Anj,
Thanks for sharing that info. I'm also following the job situation closely in Australia. From the look of it, it's not the best time to make the move...but as someone said on the forum a while back, jobs will always be available. It'll just be more competive to get a job.

Getting a job will just be another stumbling block in making the move to Australia, and hopefully not one we can't overcome 

Good luck with everything


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, there are two ways of looking at it.

as of now we r not worried when we hear about slowdown in the processing time. I think we are the fortunate ones who still hv our jobs and are not there hunting for one at a time like this. god only knows how much has recession hit OZ.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

It is tough..... My wife is looking for work (not very hard I might add) and the phone is not exactly ring off the hook. (it all depends on what industry you are in and how good you are)


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> well, there are two ways of looking at it.
> 
> as of now we r not worried when we hear about slowdown in the processing time. I think we are the fortunate ones who still hv our jobs and are not there hunting for one at a time like this. god only knows how much has recession hit OZ.


I was on Skype earlier on with a good friend who is now basedin Perth. He was telling me that things can get worse before it gets better for the job market. Some sectors are hit harder than others, for example some trade occupations have been more badly hit that IT. But overall, companies are consolidating what they presently have and that can mean less intake of new people. He's advised me to not rush to Australia once I get the PR. The ideal situation will be to have a job lined up before we get there. That's what he did and it took him 3 months to find a job. I'll look at getting a few interviews at least before going there but I'll leave the door open at my present job to come back to. I'll only resign here once i get another job. 

Lets all hope for the best and we can all get there and have a big expat forum bash one day!

On the other hand, that will give us more time to prepare for the move and hopefully, when we do go over, it'll be in a better position.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

Halo said:


> It is tough..... My wife is looking for work (not very hard I might add) and the phone is not exactly ring off the hook. (it all depends on what industry you are in and how good you are)


Hi Halo,
I think I've read in one of your posts that you are in IT.... Personally, how difficult do you expect it to be for someone who's trying to get into Project Management or Business Analysts roles with lets say 3+ years experience in these fields (and overall experience of 9 years in IT)? 

The openings on career sites like seek.com seem good for these positions but it always make more sense to hear from someone who is in the industry.

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmm.. right, u can not generalise.. some industries will hv a demand always.. like food industry, ppl will never stop eating. 
this is another way of thinking


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

and ryan, the situation wont get any better in the near future.. say another year down, I dont see the economy improving, and here I am talking of the economy through the world and not just OZ


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

well.. From what I see everywhere in IT is that while people are getting fired, openings are coming in too.. Its more of weed out process in some of the companies..
And wait for huge IT shock.. Rumor is IBM just might fire about 15000 employees world-wide.. This will create loads of supply and crunch in demand...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Look, being in IT I can say that in MOST industries, its stable as someone has to oil the cogs....
Rescission is a good reason to get rid of the Chaff.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, my company just fired 25 people working in the corporate office, where I sit and they say this was long due, now we r blaming it on the recession and no will question us. and trust me, everyone is taking it well.


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> and ryan, the situation wont get any better in the near future.. say another year down, I dont see the economy improving, and here I am talking of the economy through the world and not just OZ


Very true Anj. It looks like we'll get our PR (fingers crossed here...) during the time when the economy is still on a downturn. Guess we'll have to do it the hard way... and hope for the best. A pity I'm not in the food industry 

take care


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah pity.. but I can cook well, and indian food is loved all around.. See I have already started my marketing. haha

but tell you what, its the initial hit that people dont accept but as time passes, we get used to things and adjust accordingly. so if the market remains this way for one year, we will get so thick skinned that one job less or one week extra finding a job wont make any difference.. it will be so freakin normal


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Halo said:


> Look, being in IT I can say that in MOST industries, its stable as someone has to oil the cogs....
> Rescission is a good reason to get rid of the Chaff.....


Yup, thats what my company did.. All Low Performers were fired, blame went to Recession.. Same happened in few other companies..
And mind you, these are all Top MNCs in India... 

At times, Recession is just an excuse...
If you are good, eventually you'll get decent job...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Indian out-sourcing was also a bad idea.... so chop that out and bring it home so hopefully more local jobs will start to be advertised.

(EDIT IT related)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

right said fred


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

donRyan said:


> Hi Halo,
> I think I've read in one of your posts that you are in IT.... Personally, how difficult do you expect it to be for someone who's trying to get into Project Management or Business Analysts roles with lets say 3+ years experience in these fields (and overall experience of 9 years in IT)?
> 
> The openings on career sites like seek.com seem good for these positions but it always make more sense to hear from someone who is in the industry.
> ...


I'm a Business Analyst (8yrs)/Project Manager(1yr) and have been looking since November in Melbourne. Applied for loads of jobs and had 1 interview. To be honest I arrived at the wrong time, just on the approach to the summer holidays and my visit to the first job agency was the day after ANZ announced a lot of job cuts. Seek's website does have lots of jobs going but it seems they are desperate mainly for senior project managers which I'm not quite there yet. However, it's not that bleak. The last week or so I have had a lot of calls from agencys, still no job but things are starting to pick up. 

Hope that helps
Melanie


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Melanie, wish u the best..


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Anj. It's worked out for the best. I was apart from my boyfriend for 5 months and as he's a teacher we managed to spend his whole holidays together! Wish I could say it was relaxing, but spent most of it house hunting and studying! Oh well, c'est la vie!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in this one (IT) and for now alot of companies are in a hold pattern (no new hiring, wage freezes, that sort of thing). I think they're assessing their prospects for the next few months before going forward with any major projects. If they do start major projects (i.e. Banks, Government) then you can expect the hiring to start again. If the projects don't start then I expect they're in survival mode watching cash flow very carefully, any signs of deterioration and they'll look to cut some.

I know the PM and Project manager roles are out there, but due to these freeze policies most managers have to sit on their hands until they get the green light to look some more.



donRyan said:


> Hi Halo,
> I think I've read in one of your posts that you are in IT.... Personally, how difficult do you expect it to be for someone who's trying to get into Project Management or Business Analysts roles with lets say 3+ years experience in these fields (and overall experience of 9 years in IT)?
> 
> The openings on career sites like seek.com seem good for these positions but it always make more sense to hear from someone who is in the industry.
> ...


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

British Kiwi said:


> I'm a Business Analyst (8yrs)/Project Manager(1yr) and have been looking since November in Melbourne. Applied for loads of jobs and had 1 interview. To be honest I arrived at the wrong time, just on the approach to the summer holidays and my visit to the first job agency was the day after ANZ announced a lot of job cuts. Seek's website does have lots of jobs going but it seems they are desperate mainly for senior project managers which I'm not quite there yet. However, it's not that bleak. The last week or so I have had a lot of calls from agencys, still no job but things are starting to pick up.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Melanie



Thanks Melanie. It's good to hear from someone who is in the same field. End of the year must be a bad time to look for a job. I will keep that in mind when making the move. 

Wish you all the best with the job hunting. Hope you get something soon. I have a friend working for ASI in Melbourne and he has lots of good things to say about them. He's also a Business Analyst moving into Project Management. Have you tried them?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well my hubby is in IT (programming c#, delphi, dot net blah blah blah, he has a zillion languages he uses) - means nothing to me but i know what to say lol and it took him a coupla weeks to get a job in Brisbane (much to his disappointment) and he couldn't quite understand why no one here was giving him a job, he is highly employable with years experience, a 1st class degree etc etc etc and was used to getting any job he ever interviewed for. After a while he finally managed to get one of the jobs he was after in the city but it wasn't easy.

Someone did mention that the Aussies were being offered the jobs first but hubby didn't believe a word of it. 

I think the job situation is picking up a wee bit now that the festive season is over (if you can call it a festive season here that is )


----------



## vek (Apr 7, 2009)

donRyan said:


> Thanks Melanie. It's good to hear from someone who is in the same field. End of the year must be a bad time to look for a job. I will keep that in mind when making the move.
> 
> Wish you all the best with the job hunting. Hope you get something soon. I have a friend working for ASI in Melbourne and he has lots of good things to say about them. He's also a Business Analyst moving into Project Management. Have you tried them?


Hi All,

I am continuing to the past msgs.
So, in present circumstances is it a good idea to relocate to Australia?
I have a PR and was planning to move to Sydney.
But also evaluating the condition. I am an IT professional with 12 yrs of experience in Development in C, C++, VC++ and also 2.5+ yrs of experience as Manager (Development manager or Project manager)
However, do not know if can I get the job in at least 2 months.

Halo and Melanie,
Perhaps you can throw some light on the situation.

Also, can anyone know if it possible to get a job while you are not in Australia?
Do anyone know any consultant who gives a professional service or a paide service to obtain a job?

-Vek


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

vek said:


> Hi All,
> Also, can anyone know if it possible to get a job while you are not in Australia?
> Do anyone know any consultant who gives a professional service or a paide service to obtain a job?
> 
> -Vek


Yes you can get a job while not in Australia since you have a visa. 

You can apply for jobs through job websites (see links in 'PLEASE READ...' sticky post towards the top of the forum). 

Dolly's husband was offered a job in IT before they moved here but after he had a visa. If you do a search on her posts (there will be a lot since she's a helpful moderator  ) she has mentioned some agencies that were helpful. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## vek (Apr 7, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Yes you can get a job while not in Australia since you have a visa.
> 
> You can apply for jobs through job websites (see links in 'PLEASE READ...' sticky post towards the top of the forum).
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen for the reply.

Sorry, but, I could not understand (being a newbee) link in "PLEASE READ..."
Do you mean links in "Guest View"?

Dolly,
Can you read my and Karen msgs?
Can you provide some info about those agencies which help you getting a job even if you are not in Australia?

And rest of the folks,
Please share your experience about the current market situation!
-Vek


----------

